# why does ADA use diffusers?



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to this wonderful forum, and I thought I'd start off my first posting by addressing something I’ve always wondered.

Why does ADA use C02 diffusers instead of C02 reactors? I mean if u look at ADA's glass intake and outtake tubes, it's obvious the goal is eliminate visible equipment in the tank.

Diffusers aren’t 100% efficient in diffusing the c02, they’re visible equipment in the tank, and require regular cleanings. Reactors, on the other hand, seem far superior: more efficient, not in the tank, and basically maintenance free.

I doubt it’s just a marketing ploy to make money. I’m sure ADA could just as easily make reactors and sell them too. Is it just to watch those little bubbles? But that doesn’t make any sense! Wouldn’t that detract from the beauty of the tank?

I’m at a loss… Anyone?

Thanks

Byron


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Bubbles are pretty.

From the photos I have seen of aquariums in Japan, I assume many non-professional aquarists use small (paint-ball-like) CO2 tanks less than 5lb in size and more like 2lb. As such, a diffuser offers the aquarist the opportunity to observe CO2 delivery rate and adjust according to needs - also to observe when the tank is getting low on pressure.

ADA uses its own equipment to create great aquascapes and to encourage people to buy ADA equipment and fertilizers. In America, don't people in the computer industry call that eating your own dog food?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm... using the diffuser to check ur c02 pressure? Isn't that what bubble counters are for? In fact, ada sells bubble counters too. And especially if they are using 2lb tanks for c02, don't they want to get the most out of the c02 they are injecting?

I can understand why they sell diffusers (for smaller tanks) but how about for their bigger tanks? I just find it kind of funny when i see pics of the amano gallery and all that expensive equipment in those big tanks, with the purpose of trying to focus attention on the aquascape, and you see in the corner the distracting diffuser just bubbling away.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Not all reactors are external.

Reactors require more hardware (at least an additional powerhead which is another cable in another outlet)

Diffusers are quieter

You can hide a diffuser behind plants. An external reactor can be an eyesore

Just my thoughts.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think the only reason ADA uses glassware is to make it "invisible"...it also looks very pretty in the tank, as do CO2 diffusers. 

The reasons I like diffusers more then reactors are:

-diffusers are smaller...I only have a 20 gallon tank and use a 2.5# cylinder
-diffusers are simple
-easy to clean
-and it looks pretty

In one tank I have this ugly boyu diffuser I think it is, and I hide it behind the plants. In my other tank I have an ADA diffuser that is right out in front because it is so pretty.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

External reactors can be plumbed into the return line of the cannister filter. So there is no extra cord. They can be built to fit into the stand, so there is nothing to look at. 

As for why ADA uses diffusers instead of reactors...... who knows.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a 21 gallon tank, and use an external reactor i built myself, by connecting it to the outtake of my canister filter. The reactor is hidden away behind the tank, and it never needs to be cleaned. I dare say it diffuses 100% of the c02 into the water. Plus it doesn't really make any noise obviously. 

Whenever you see amano's pics of his tanks, he always take out his equipment, obviously to focus the attention on the aquascape. I know i love the fact that the only equipment i have in my tank are 1 intake tube and 1 outtake tube, both hidden behind my plants. 

I don't know, i guess i was looking for a particular reason for the diffusers. Maybe it's the same sort of reason the whenever amano puts the amount of c02 he injects he states it as bubbles per second vs. ppm.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

ADA uses diffusers instead of reactors because glassware, in general, is very important to the ADA line. Almost everything artificial that is placed inside the tank is made of glass --diffusers, bubble counters, lily pipes, etc.

Basically, it's to make them less conspicuous yet beautiful. A reactor will never look as beautiful as an elegantly crafted glass diffuser.  

Carlos


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Would someone please post a web site for ADA?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Japanese Site

English Language European Site


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I actually like diffusers better than reactors. I think you can get the same results either way if you have a good diffuser. And, again, bubbles are pretty!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

tsunami said:


> ADA uses diffusers instead of reactors because glassware, in general, is very important to the ADA line. Almost everything artificial that is placed inside the tank is made of glass --diffusers, bubble counters, lily pipes, etc.
> 
> Basically, it's to make them less conspicuous yet beautiful. A reactor will never look as beautiful as an elegantly crafted glass diffuser.
> 
> Carlos


But an inline reactor is nicer when you eliminate distractions from the scape


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gomer, I guess they believe that reactors impede the efficiency of the filter(I believe so too). And probably since glass is transparent, they believe they can camouflage it within the aquascape.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There are plenty of ways to design an inline reactor such that it has only the slightest perturbation on flow. Also, giving how ADA makes their own filters, there is no reason they can't incorperate a reactor as part of their filter and completely eliminate that issue.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Gomer said:


> But an inline reactor is nicer when you eliminate distractions from the scape


The Eheim and ADA diffusers are not large internal reactors. They are very small and easily cancelled behind your natural scape. To each his own I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm... could it be that just as they are more developed in actual aquascaping (i was blown away by the ada 2004 entries) we might be more advance in the technology (or at least more think "outside the box")?

I mean, they also use normal flourescents vs power compacts. Power compacts are brighter, and last longer... yet to my knowledge, ada only sells normal flourescents and mh's.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

There's more to just blasting your aquarium with as much light as possible. Look at aquariums lit by NA bulbs -- the quality of the lighting is extraordinarily high and crisp. 

All the power compact bulbs on the market have some sort of defect --either being too pink and washing out the green plants or too blue and making our green plants blue-green. Although power compacts may provide more lighting, the quality of light provided by some bulbs such as the 98 CRI Ultrasuns (normal flourescents) is far superior.

Carlos


----------

